# Cymbalta



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

Just was prescibed cymbalta, anyone know anything about it, im guessin its fairly new since my pill book doesnt even hav it in it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

PS. got prescribed for panic disorder and depresion, it only says its made for depression, anyone no if it works for panic disorder as well? thanks


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

i took it for a while but only at 30mg i didnt have any bad side effects and it helped alittle bit wished i would of went up to the regular dose of 60mg but thats when we found out i was bi-polar so they pulled me off it


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

did u have panic problems, or just depression??


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya cymbalta is a new one alright. I dont even think it's available up here in canada yet.

It's called a ssnri. A selective serotonin norepinephrine re-uptake inhibitor. I dont know whats so selective about that i think they just added the selective part to it to distinguish it from effexor. Although effexor does act on dopamine in the really high doses so i guess thats the difference.

It's basically a new and improved version of effexor. It blocks the re-uptake of both serotonin and norepinephrine equally. Unlike effexor where you have to get up to around 200mg's a day before it has any action on norepinephrine. It seems to have less crappy side effects then effexor does from what ive read.

It's supposed to work good for depression from the little ive read about it. It's not approved to treat panic disorder or anxiety. But it's used off label for that purpose.

If it's anything like effexor id say it will do shag all for anxiety. But who know's it could work for you.

Id bet that it's discontinuation syndrome is about as harsh as effexor seing as how they are so similar. Thats one reason why i think drugs such as effexor should be saved for the deepest blackest's pit's of depression. Basically a last resort. Id try a MAOI before id go on effexor again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

he said it would work for panic disorder but then again, docs dont no everything, but he also said if it doesnt work i can try paxil, i was on that a very long time ago for the trichotillamania i have, it didnt work for that, but, i dont remember if it worked for anxiety or not, worth a shot if this doesnt work i guess eh?


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

At the time i only had depression ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)

What i had to do with the effexor was taper down soooooooooooo slowly, now im remembering it, i had to take like the smallest dose of a pill possible, but i got off that, and i dont see how i could ever feel worse then i do now, so the cymbalta withdrawel doesnt really worry me 2 much, but we'll see wat happens


----------

